Ask HN: How to know what you don't know? - minionslave
======
turbo-t
1) Use Heartmath loads - because that will teach you to access your
parasympathetic nervous system on purpose. If you have stress / fight or
flight, your brain is often optimised for rapid situational action. Its only
when you can feel safe and uncertain that you can zoom out from your present
perceptions and explore other ways of seeing the World. 2) Then you need to
get good at measuring, and anchor your rulers in other systems. Any time you
can't predict something before it happens, your model has some issues. 3) Read
more, faster - e.g. use RSVP method to read 4+ books a week. 4) Surround
yourself with people who have enough contrast regarding what you think is true
that they can point out stuff worth learning

------
RNeff
Focusing on a target delivery date instead of software quality. "We ship sh*t
on schedule!". Watch out when managers' bonuses are based on hitting a ship
date and not based on first year sales.

~~~
minionslave
I assume shipping on schedule means sacrificing the quality of the software.

------
sbhn
Your customer doesnt exist

------
henric
If you start with the Socratic assumption that you are entirely ignorant and
really don't know anything, you're much more likely to notice "new" unknowns.

As a semi-tangent, if you live your life without expectations you will never
be surprised by your own ignorance.

